# Steely Dan Hipsters Thread



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

OBJECT: Carry on an entire conversation with nothing but Steely Dan lyrics and a few props. Put them in any order you like, feel free to modify them by a word or two...

************

We're gonna break out the hats and hooters when Buffie comes home.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't need that kind of action
You don't have to dance for me
I've seen your dance before


**this is really hard, can we stop?**


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

**can't stop if you quote "Your Gold Teeth"**

Tonight when I chase the dragon
The water will change to cherry wine
And the silver will turn to gold
Time out of mind


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

Steely Dan?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Two against nature.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Steely Dan?



Yay, I think you broke the curse!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

No he can't sleep on the floor
What do you think I'm yelling for?
I'll drop him near the freeway
Doesn't he have a home?
Lord, I know you're a special friend,
But you refuse to understand.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Hasn't anyone proven that's not you yet?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm definitely going to have to go to google to figure out this Steely Dan thing.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Steely Dan?



It appears to be a pop-culture reference from an earth epoch known as, " the seventes". Fascinating.


----------



## mejix (Dec 3, 2005)

oh crap, i just discovered that the case for the "showbiz kids" compilation is broken. i got it back last week. no wonder they took so long to return it. 

now we dolly back, now we fade to black


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie: No. There is no easy way to prove it's not me. But I know you've got more than handles on your hips: you'll figure something out once you unchain your brain.

*****

The rest of you:

Are you reeling in the years?
Stowing away the time?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

mejix said:


> oh crap, i just discovered that the case for the "showbiz kids" compilation is broken. i got it back last week. no wonder they took so long to return it.
> 
> now we dolly back, now we fade to black



So go back, Jack, do it again.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> AnnMarie: No. There is no easy way to prove it's not me. But I know you've got more than handles on your hips: you'll figure something out once you unchain your brain.
> 
> *****
> 
> ...



45 minutes of SOLID clue searching later... and I gotcha!

Man, that was HARD!! I'm proud of me, too bad I can't bend my arm back far enough for a proper pat on the back. 

Okay, going to bed.


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2005)

*I've seen your picture 
Your name in lights above it 
This is your big debut 
It's like a dream come true 
And when you smile for the camera
I know they're gonna love it 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Jive Miguel is in from Bogata.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 3, 2005)

They gotta name for the winners in the world,
I want a name when I lose,
They call Alabama the Crimson Tide,
Call me Deacon Blues.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Just drink your big black cow
And get out of here


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 3, 2005)

This is the day of the expanding man,
That shape is my shade, there where I used to stand,


----------



## divacl (Dec 3, 2005)

Babylon sisters shake it
Babylon sisters shake it
So fine so young
Tell me I'm the only one


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Everyone stopped to stare at your technicolor motorhome.


----------



## divacl (Dec 3, 2005)

Give her some funked up music, she treats you nice 
Feed her some hungry reggae, she'll love you twice 
The girls don't seem to care tonight 
As long as the mood is right


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 3, 2005)

Throw back the little ones
And pan-fry the big ones
Use tact, poise and reason
And gently squeeze them


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Bury the bottle, momma, it's grapefruit wine.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 3, 2005)

No I'm never gonna do it without the fez on!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> No I'm never gonna do it without the fez on!



You score.

You're the king of the world, as far as I know.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 3, 2005)

Son you were mistaken


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm a bookkeeper's son
I don't want to hurt no one.


----------



## GregW (Dec 3, 2005)

...the mechanized hum of another world.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

I've been around the world.
I've been in the Washington zoo.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 3, 2005)

Careful what you carry 
'Cause the man is wise 
You are still an outlaw in their eyes


----------



## Waikikian (Dec 3, 2005)

I lie on the couch 'til suppertime


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Is there gas in the car?

_Yes there's gas in the car._

I think the people down the hall know who you are.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Waikikian said:


> I lie on the couch 'til suppertime



The talk... the sex... somebody to love... the Audi TT... the house on the Gulf Coast...


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> It appears to be a pop-culture reference from an earth epoch known as, " the seventes". Fascinating.




oh my god. you kids don't even know about....hell. I had always thought I was young for my age and could mix it up with the kids, but clearly, i need to find myself a 40 year old. dang.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

If you live in this world
You're feelin' the change of the guard


----------



## mejix (Dec 3, 2005)

drinks in steely dan songs: cuervo gold, scotch whiskey, piña colada, zombie, grapefruit wine, and big black cow (is that a drink?).


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

That is a drink.

And in "Gaslighting Abbie", they spike it with deludin.


----------



## mejix (Dec 3, 2005)

geographic locations, a preliminary list:

vegas (that you are not a gambling man)
california (tumbles into the sea) 
annandale (up in)
boston (rag) (sweet things in ___) 
biscayne bay (where the cuban gentlemen sleep all day)
guadalajara (won't do)
mexico (down to)
san francisco (nights)
la (on a dare)
alabama (the crimson tide)
babylon (sister)
scottsdale (where the hell am i?)


----------



## mejix (Dec 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> That is a drink.
> 
> And in "Gaslighting Abbie", they spike it with deludin.



thanks. i forgot also that tonight water turns into to cherry wine.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I'm working on a novel, but I'm just about to quit.


----------



## GregW (Dec 3, 2005)

What a shame about me...

---------------------------------

That song mentions 3 of my friends - Frannie, Alan and Barry!


----------



## mejix (Dec 4, 2005)

more geographic locations:

aragon (i crossed my old man back in ____)
usa (tearful reunion in the ____)


next: questions asked by steely dan.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 4, 2005)

mejix said:


> geographic locations, a preliminary list:
> 
> vegas (that you are not a gambling man)
> california (tumbles into the sea)
> ...




Don't foprget one of my favorites...The Caves of Altamira


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 4, 2005)

She thinks I'm crazy, but I'm just growin' old . . .


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 4, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> It appears to be a pop-culture reference from an earth epoch known as, " the seventes". Fascinating.



And for the record, the Dan have had two fine studio releases in the 21st Century (_Two Against Nature_ and _Everything Must Go_).

"What a shame about me . . ."


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2005)

*Semi-mojo 
Who's this kinky so-and-so? 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Her pager throbs
It's her as-if boyfriend Randall
Better keep it real
Or whatever


----------



## GregW (Dec 4, 2005)

She's almost gothic in a natural way.


----------



## GregW (Dec 4, 2005)

I guess there's a reason why no one else has posted - 

We've got your skinny girls
Here at the Western World.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

GregW said:


> I guess there's a reason why no one else has posted -
> 
> We've got your skinny girls
> Here at the Western World.



Yeah, not my favorite line... I usually take it ironically when I listen to the song...


Anyway...


Everyone's gone to the movies
Now we're alone at last.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 4, 2005)

You wouldn't know a diamond if you held it in your hand


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey fella
You tearin' up the street
You wear that white tuxedo
How you gonna beat the heat?


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2005)

*I crawl like a viper 
Through these suburban streets 
Make love to these women 
Languid and bittersweet 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

On the rising tide
To New York City
Did they ride
In boats of iron


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

> We're gonna break out the hats and hooters when Buffie comes home.



I would have been a LOT bigger Steely Dan fan had I known they wrote some code like this. Hooters, sweet! 

Wasn't there are song that was quite literally about incest? Icky! 

....Rikki don't lost that number...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Nieces? No. Cousins.

_How about a kiss for your Cousin DuPree?_


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

Gross!! LOL Don't you think?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

To be sure, dating/marrying cousins is quite common in the world outside the 37 United States that forbids such activity. The prohibition is based on bad genetic conclusions drawn around the same time that geneticists determined there were different "races" that should not mingle.

Turns out, it's just siblings, parents, and children one should avoid marrying for genetic reasons. Cousins were made for marrying, as the saying goes in the East...

Now back to the hits...

I can tell from what you carry
That you come from Barrytown


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

GAG ME! For a moment, I'm more glad than usual to be an American... You'd be saying that too if you knew my cousins.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, it's not like you HAVE to marry your cousins in faraway nations. It's just an option, that's all...

_He's a third world man._


----------



## GregW (Dec 4, 2005)

Klaus and the Rooster have been there too
But lately he spends his time here

Incest - well, what can you expect from a band that was supposedly named for a metal dildo...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

What's so strange about a down-home family romance?


----------



## mango (Dec 5, 2005)

*Get along, get along Kid Charlemagne 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you heard about the boom on Mizar Five?


----------



## abluesman (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't want to do your dirty work.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

Watch the sun go brown
Smoking cobalt cigarettes


----------



## GregW (Dec 5, 2005)

The Cuervo Gold - the fine Colombian
Make tonight a wonderful thing


----------



## mango (Dec 6, 2005)

*Here come those Santa Ana winds again

 *


----------



## abluesman (Dec 6, 2005)

Felonius my old friend 
Step on in and let me shake your hand


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

When Black Friday comes
I'll fly down to Muswellbrook
Gonna strike all the big red words
From my little black book
Gonna do just what I please
Gonna wear no socks and shoes
With nothing to do but feed
All the kangaroos
When Black Friday comes I'll be on that hill
You know I will

(Also my current listening. Love that song...)


----------



## abluesman (Dec 6, 2005)

She thinks I'm crazy  
But I'm just growing old


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2005)

The Cuervo Gold,
the fine Columbian,
make tonight a wonderful thing.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 6, 2005)

Any major dude with half a heart surely will tell you my friend


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

They got the house on the corner
With the rug inside
They got the booze they need
All that money can buy
They got the shapely bods
They got the Steely Dan T-shirt
And for the coup-de-gras
They're outrageous


----------



## GregW (Dec 7, 2005)

Ruthie will give you the silver key - to open the red door


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm cashing in this ten-cent life for another one.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't stand her
Doing what she did before
Living like a gypsy queen


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

I was the whining stranger
A fool in love
With time to kill


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 7, 2005)

As far as I have been able to research, this "Steely Dan" was some sort of musical group. On google I found a Steely Dan Dictionary. 

http://www.steelydandictionary.com/

But it raises more questions than answers.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you crazy are you high
Or just an ordinary guy


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2005)

*FM - no static at all 


 *


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2005)

A chimp with a crazy-ass toupee
Comin' down hard on ya babe
Birthday toast in the mud, on a boat
seems old Captain's run his rig aground


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Boo. That's not a real lyric.

Guadalajara won't do.


----------



## GregW (Dec 8, 2005)

Any man left on the Rio Grande
He's the King of the World, as far as I know


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Boo. That's not a real lyric.



Previously unreleased.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

As if. 

Brooklyn owes the charmer under me.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

These tabs look iffy, you say they're good.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2005)

Always harping, so bizarre
I pulled a SSBBW from a burning car


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

She drinks the zombie from the cocoa shell.


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2005)

*Any man left on the Rio Grande
Is the king of the world
As far as I know


 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

They heard the call and they wrote it on the wall.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 9, 2005)

A wooly man without a face 
And a beast without a name


----------



## GregW (Dec 9, 2005)

All the signs are right this time
You don't have to try so very hard


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

Lunch with Gina 
Is forever


----------



## abluesman (Dec 9, 2005)

In the summer all the swells 
Join in the search for sun and sand


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

Greek 
Medallion
Sparkles
When you smile


----------



## abluesman (Dec 9, 2005)

Babs and Clean Willie were in love they said


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I'd love to tour the Southland
In a travelling minstrel show.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 9, 2005)

She's the pride of the neighborhood


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

You must be joking, son.


----------



## mango (Dec 10, 2005)

*Did you realize 
That you were a champion in their eyes 


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 10, 2005)

You should know 
How all the pros play the game


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Drive west on Sunset to the sea
Turn that jungle music down


----------



## GregW (Dec 10, 2005)

I tried to warn you
About Gino and Daddy G


----------



## abluesman (Dec 10, 2005)

I've got plenty of java 
And Chesterfield Kings


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Drink Kirchswasser from a shell
San Francisco show and tell


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 11, 2005)

You'd go to L.A. on a dare 
And you'd go it alone


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Attention all shoppers
It's cancellation day


----------



## GregW (Dec 11, 2005)

I was grinding through my day gig
Stacking cutouts at the Strand

She said, "Yeah, Hollywood's been good to me. But tell me - how about yourself?"


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

You know I'm through with Buzz.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't care anymore 
Why you run around


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Chinese music 
always sets me free
Angular banjos
sound good to me


----------



## GregW (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you with me, Dr. Wu?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 12, 2005)

Well the danger on the rocks is surely past


----------



## abluesman (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm chillin' at the Manatee Bar


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

Snowbound
Let's sleep in today.

(Yes, Donald Fagen/Walter Becker solo stuff is cool, too.)


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 12, 2005)

You're a screamer


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

You know how to hustle.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 13, 2005)

Won't you sign in stranger


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the people down the hall 
Know who you are


----------



## abluesman (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you take me for a fool
Do you think that I don't see


----------



## fatlane (Dec 13, 2005)

Bad sneakers 
And a pina colada, my friend
Stomping down the avenue by Radio City with a
Transistor 
And a large sum of money to spend


----------



## abluesman (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't you know 
There's fire in the hole


----------



## It's Just Me (Dec 14, 2005)

Turn up the Eagles, the neighbors are listening.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 14, 2005)

They were gassed and runnin' every which way 
But unhappily not for us


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

This is your Haitian Divorce.


----------



## GregW (Dec 14, 2005)

Rikki don't lose that number


----------



## abluesman (Dec 14, 2005)

When Black Friday comes
I'm gonna stake my claim
I'll guess I'll change my name


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

Savoy sides presents a new saxophone sensation


----------



## abluesman (Dec 14, 2005)

In my dreams I can hear the sound of thunder


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

He thinks he's died and gone to heaven


----------



## abluesman (Dec 14, 2005)

I am another 
Gentlemen loser


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Dec 14, 2005)

You go back, jack, do it again
Wheel turnin' 'round and 'round
You go back, jack, do it again

I'm a fool to do your dirty work, oh yeah
I don't wanna do your dity work, no more


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 14, 2005)

Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

I know your filthy mind
Now you're gonna do me everything you did baby


----------



## It's Just Me (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh Michael, oh Jesus, you know I'm not to blame


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

Brut and charisma
Poured from the shadow where he stood


----------



## It's Just Me (Dec 14, 2005)

If I had my way, I would move to another lifetime


----------



## abluesman (Dec 15, 2005)

Uptown 
It's murder out in the street


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2005)

Can you show me
The shine of your Japan
The sparkle of your china


----------



## abluesman (Dec 16, 2005)

Up on the hill 
People never stare 
They just don't care


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 16, 2005)

He shouts, she bites, they wrangle through the night


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2005)

Torture is the main attraction
I don't need that kind of action


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll learn to work the saxophone 
I'll play just what I feel 
Drink Scotch whisky all night long


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2005)

There ain't nothing in Chicago
For a monkey woman to do


----------



## abluesman (Dec 18, 2005)

After all the words were said and tears were gone 
We vowed we'd never say goodbye


----------



## fatlane (Dec 18, 2005)

All my empty words of love
Can never screen the flash I feel


----------



## abluesman (Dec 19, 2005)

Oleanders growing outside her door
Soon they're gonna be in bloom
Up in Annandale


----------



## fatlane (Dec 19, 2005)

Il homme de terzo mondo


----------



## abluesman (Dec 20, 2005)

Mexico City is like another world


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

The Cuervo Gold
The fine Colombian
Make tonight a wonderful thing


I'm sure it's been posted before, but as I sit AT WORK looking at the fluffy snow coming down.....my God that sounds nice.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

It's last call
To do your shopping
At the last mall


----------



## abluesman (Dec 20, 2005)

Please understand 
I wanna be your holy man


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Call me Deacon Blues


----------



## abluesman (Dec 20, 2005)

Now I've come back home to plan my next move 
From the comfort of my Aunt Faye's couch


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 20, 2005)

She serves the smooth retsina 
She keeps me safe and warm


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

I move to dissolve the corporation
In a pool of margaritas


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I move to dissolve the corporation
> In a pool of margaritas


I love that one!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

Love it, too... 

So let's switch off all the lights
And light up all the Luckies
Crankin' up the afterglow


----------



## abluesman (Dec 20, 2005)

When all my dime dancin' is through 
I run to you


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Like a gangster 
On the run


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

'Cause we're goin' out of business
Everything must go


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Love it, too...
> 
> So let's switch off all the lights
> And light up all the Luckies
> Crankin' up the afterglow



Instead of the sticky-sweetness of margaritas, can we just go with tequila shots with a beer back???? Only so many margaritas one can drink.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

Meet me at midnight
At Mr. Chow's
Szechuan dumplings
Now that the deal has been done


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

My house, my potstickers....they're to die for.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2005)

There's a few items we need in town - allez-vous girl
There's no time to waste
Such as fresh cable and fifteen watt bulbs
Couple dozen - it's a big old place


----------



## Jane (Dec 20, 2005)

And if you hear from my Louise,
Won't you tell her I say hello
Please make it clear when her day is done
She got a place to go


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Here at the dude ranch above the sea


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2005)

What will it be - some soothing herb tea?
That might be just the thing
Let's say we spike it with Deludin


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 21, 2005)

Libations 
Sensations
That stagger the mind


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2005)

Flame is the game
The game we call gaslighting Abbie


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 21, 2005)

Some say that we're reckless 
They say we're much too young 
Tell us to stop before we've begun


----------



## abluesman (Dec 21, 2005)

And if the lanes are clear 
We're gonna drive a little harder 
We'll be deep in the Zone by cryin' time


----------



## It's Just Me (Dec 22, 2005)

All I ask of you, is make my wildest dreams come true


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

In the land of milk and honey
You must put them on the table


----------



## abluesman (Dec 22, 2005)

Well I don't really care 
If it's wrong or if it's right


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

I remember
The look in your eyes
I don't mind


----------



## abluesman (Dec 22, 2005)

You'll be my senorita 
In jeans and pearls


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

They looked upon the promised land
Where surely life was sweet


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 22, 2005)

Well the danger on the rocks is surely past 
Still I remain tied to the mast 
Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## abluesman (Dec 23, 2005)

Madame Erzulie she come last night 
Bang you silly but leave a nasty bite


----------



## fatlane (Dec 23, 2005)

While the memory of
Their southern sky was clouded by
A savage winter


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2005)

We'll break out the hats and hooters when Fatlane comes home.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 31, 2005)

When Fatlane comes home 
So good 
He's the pride of the neighborhood


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm the raw flame
The live wire
I pray like a Roman
With my eyes on fire


----------



## abluesman (Dec 31, 2005)

Soon you'll throw down your disguise
We'll see behind those bright eyes


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 1, 2006)

So won't you smile for the camera


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

And die behind the wheel


----------



## abluesman (Jan 1, 2006)

And I'm going insane
And I'm laughing at the frozen rain


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

Got a case of dynamite


----------



## abluesman (Jan 2, 2006)

In a room with your two timer 
And you're sure you're near the end


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes there's gas in the car


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2006)

In the morning you go gunning
For the man who stole your water


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 11, 2006)

All the signs are right this time


----------



## abluesman (Jan 11, 2006)

So you find yourself somebody 
Who can do the job for free


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

abluesman said:


> So you find yourself somebody
> Who can do the job for free


Let's not talk about my secrets, okay? GEEZ!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 11, 2006)

Raise up your glass
To good King John


----------



## abluesman (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe I just got the goodbye look


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes the Big Adios 
Is just a few hours away


----------



## Jane (Jan 12, 2006)

May have already been said, but it's running through my head:

Please take me along when you slide on down...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey nineteen, that's Aretha Franklin


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 13, 2006)

Kick back in with a vengeance for the last act of the show


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hey nineteen, that's Aretha Franklin


Don't get persnickity, FL. Just roll with it....and no that's not Aretha either.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 13, 2006)

Clean this mess up else we'll all end up in jail


----------



## fatlane (Jan 13, 2006)

All aboard the Carib Cannibal


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

Speaking of Steely Dan...look who's the artist of the week (thanks to listeners like those here):


----------



## fatlane (Jan 13, 2006)

They got the Steely Dan music
And for the _coup-e de grace_
They're outrageous
Oh honey let me tell you...


----------



## abluesman (Jan 14, 2006)

What will it be - some soothing herb tea?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Let's say we spike it with Deludin

(one of my favorite lines)


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 14, 2006)

Up on the hill
People never stare
They just dont care


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

When my dime dancing is through
I run to you


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 14, 2006)

*Soon you'll throw down your disguise
We'll see behind those bright eyes
By and by
*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

I am holding a mystical sphere
It's direct from Lhasa


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

OMG!!! Another mystical transformation. LOL


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Where people are rolling in the snow...


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I've seen 'em on the TV, the movie show 
They say the times are changing but I just don't know


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Those days are gone forever


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 16, 2006)

Nothin' here but history 
Can you see what has been done


----------



## fatlane (Jan 16, 2006)

I would climb the garden wall
With a candle in my hand


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Any world that I'm welcome to
Is better than the one I come from


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## fatlane (Jun 9, 2006)

The talk... the sex... the Audi TT...

These are the things I miss the most


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Is there gas in the car 
Yes, there's gas in the car


----------



## fatlane (Jun 9, 2006)

Daddy don't drive in that El Dorado no more.


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*It started on the day I met her 
Lunch with Gina is forever 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm a bookkeeper's son
I don't wanna hurt no one


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

Call me Deacon Blues


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

By the blackened wall he does his all
And thinks he's died and gone to heaven


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

How all the pros play the game


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

Brut and charisma
Poured from the shadows where he stood


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Pixeleen 
Dream deep my three-times perfect ultrateen 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 11, 2006)

I move to dissolve the corporation
In a pool of margaritas


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Let me make it right baby -- never mind how 
There's a crazy little place I know called "Be There Now" 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

Soothe me with the slang of ages.


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Flame is the game 
The game we call gaslighting Abbie *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't want to do your dirty work no more.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 12, 2006)

No I'm never gonna do it without the fez on


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

And die behind the wheel


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Brut and charisma
> Poured from the shadows where he stood


Is that a great line or what?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2006)

Did you feel like Jesus?


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*I wanna be your holy man *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2006)

Did you realize
You were a champion in their eyes


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2006)

He's schoolyard superman


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2006)

When it's all over
We'll make some calls from my car


----------



## steely (Jun 13, 2006)

Tonight I dreamed of an old lover
dressed in grey,I've had this feeling
now since yesterday


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2006)

One of these 
Surely will screen out the sorrow 
But where are you tomorrow


----------



## fatlane (Jun 14, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> One of these
> Surely will screen out the sorrow
> But where are you tomorrow



Smoking cobalt cigarettes


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


----------



## fatlane (Jun 14, 2006)

On boats of iron


----------



## steely (Jun 14, 2006)

Silver star in the book 
of liars by your name


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

On the counter 
By your keys 
Was a book of numbers


----------



## fatlane (Jun 15, 2006)

Gonna scratch all the big red words in my little black book


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*I'm a bookkeeper's son 
I don't want to shoot no one

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

For crimes beyond imagining 
It's time to pay the price 
You better step back son 
Give the man some whackin' space


----------



## steely (Jun 15, 2006)

Greek medallion sparkles when you smile.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Well the danger on the rocks is surely past 
Still I remain tied to the mast 
Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## fatlane (Jun 16, 2006)

The water will turn to cherry wine


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

fatlane said:


> The water will turn to cherry wine



*My poison's named you know my brand 
So please make mine a double, Sam*


----------



## steely (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm the one who must make everything right.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you feel like Jesus 
Did you realize 
That you were a champion in their eyes


----------



## fatlane (Jun 16, 2006)

You've been telling me you were a genius since you were seventeen.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I've been around the world


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*I only know I must obey
This feeling I can't explain away

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Only a fool would say that


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Only a fool would say that



*You call me a fool 
You say it's a crazy scheme
This one's for real 
I already bought the dream 

 *


----------



## steely (Jun 17, 2006)

Now he's crouching on the lawn.
He's a third world man.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

You tell me that your superfine mind has come undone


----------



## fatlane (Jun 17, 2006)

I would love to tour the Southland in a trav'ling minstrel show.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would climb the garden wall 
With a candle in my hand 
I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## steely (Jun 17, 2006)

I remember the look in your eyes.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

One of these 
Surely will screen out the sorrow 
But where are you tomorrow


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> One of these
> Surely will screen out the sorrow
> But where are you tomorrow



*Tomorrow's for squares -- tonight's for real 

 *


----------



## steely (Jun 18, 2006)

You zombie,be born again my friend
won't you sign in stranger.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 18, 2006)

Alan owns a chain of steamer heavens


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

Pepe has a scar from ear to ear 
He will make your mug shots disappear


----------



## steely (Jun 18, 2006)

Chinese music under banyan trees


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

Close your eyes and you'll be there


----------



## steely (Jun 18, 2006)

I heard it was you
talkin' bout a world 
where all is free.
It just couldn't be
and only a fool
would say that.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

You call me a fool 
You say it's a crazy scheme


----------



## steely (Jun 18, 2006)

Oleanders growing outside your door.


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Streets still unseen we'll find somehow 
No time is better than now *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 19, 2006)

You know I'm through with Buzz.


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*You can't ask me to access the dreams I don't have now 
Sadly for us 
Our little talk is over *


----------



## steely (Jun 19, 2006)

A world become one
of salad and sun


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 19, 2006)

Riding high on its ration of enchantment and fear


----------



## fatlane (Jun 19, 2006)

Brooklyn owes the charmer under me.


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Illegal fun
Under the sun

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

That shape is my shade 
There where I used to stand


----------



## fatlane (Jun 20, 2006)

We've got your skinny girl
Here at the Western World


----------



## steely (Jun 20, 2006)

It doesn't matter where you've been or what you've done.


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*How about a kiss for your cousin Dupree* 

:kiss2:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Throw a kiss and say goodbye


----------



## fatlane (Jun 21, 2006)

We've seen the last of good King Richard.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

An angry race of fallen kings


----------



## steely (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you crazy,are you high
or just an ordinary guy?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe he's a fairy?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Any major dude with half a heart surely will tell you my friend


----------



## steely (Jun 21, 2006)

That ditch out in the valley
that they're diggin' just for me.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 21, 2006)

My rival
Show me my rival


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> My rival
> Show me my rival



*You are obsolete 
Look at all the white men on the street 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 22, 2006)

mango said:


> *You are obsolete
> Look at all the white men on the street
> 
> *



They got the Steely Dan t-shirt


----------



## steely (Jun 22, 2006)

And for the coup de gras
They're outrageous


----------



## fatlane (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh honey let me tell ya


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2006)

Now you gotta tell me everything you did baby


----------



## fatlane (Jun 22, 2006)

She drink the zombie from the cocoa shell


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*She's the best friend we ever had *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

I said babe you look delicious


----------



## fatlane (Jun 23, 2006)

You don't have to dance for me


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

They say we're much too young


----------



## steely (Jun 23, 2006)

I remember a line of women all in white


----------



## fatlane (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't need that kind of action


----------



## steely (Jun 23, 2006)

All the time you know she's smilin'
You'll be on your knees tomorrow


----------



## fatlane (Jun 23, 2006)

What a shame about me


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*If I had my way
I would move to another lifetime*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

On that train all graphite and glitter 
Undersea by rail


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Why don't we grab a cab to my hotel
And make believe we're back at our old school


----------



## steely (Jun 24, 2006)

Here in this darkness
I know what I've done
I know all at once
who I am.


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*I walked alone down the miracle mile*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2006)

Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2006)

Hush brother,we cross the square
Act natural like you don't care


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2006)

Someday we'll all meet at the end of the street 
At the Teahouse on the Tracks


----------



## fatlane (Jun 25, 2006)

And catch the grey men when they dive from the fourteenth floor.


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*Before the fall when they wrote it on the wall 
When there wasn't even any Hollywood 
They heard the call *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

Every A-Frame had your number on the wall


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

With nothing to do but feed all the kangaroos


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

Could you feel your whole world fall apart and fade away


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Gonna let the world pass by me.


----------



## steely (Jun 26, 2006)

When the demon is at your door
in the morning it won't be there
no more


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Up on the hill
They think I'm OK


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

He says hey buddy you're not my kind


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

He's got a Cobra gunship for his golden toy


----------



## steely (Jun 27, 2006)

Where the rents are high
and seagulls fly
On the dunes


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

Drink Kirchswasser from a shell.


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2006)

*I lie on the couch 'till suppertime *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 28, 2006)

Kids, if you want some fun
Mr. LaPage is the one


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

Folks are in a line around the block


----------



## fatlane (Jun 28, 2006)

Now we're alone at last


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll just have to make it work somehow


----------



## fatlane (Jun 28, 2006)

I drove the Chrysler.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

We're gonna rev up the motor scooters


----------



## fatlane (Jun 28, 2006)

All aboard the Carib Cannibal.


----------



## steely (Jun 28, 2006)

California tumbles into the sea


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

Guadalajara won't do


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

You'd go to L.A. on a dare


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

Fly down to Muswellbrook


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

You'll be a witness to that game of chance in the sky


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

Gonna dig myself a hole


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

I can hold out here all night


----------



## steely (Jun 29, 2006)

Ruthie will give you the silver key
to open the red door


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

In the green room


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2006)

But where are you tomorrow


----------



## steely (Jun 30, 2006)

Love or leave her,yellow fever


----------



## fatlane (Jun 30, 2006)

Ricky don't lose that number


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 1, 2006)

mejix said:


> more geographic locations:
> 
> aragon (i crossed my old man back in ____)
> usa (tearful reunion in the ____)
> ...



methinks that was actually Oregon - but what do I know (being from the west coast it at least sounds like Oregon to me).


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 1, 2006)

I can tell from what you carry
That you come from Barrytown

uh, isn't the tune Derrytown (which I think is in upstate NewYork)


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Ricky don't lose that number



send it off in a letter to yourself
Do you take me for a fool, do you think that I don't see that ditch down in the valley that they're digging just for me.

I'm going insane - laughing at the frozen rain.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2006)

Normal folks doin' business in the normal way


----------



## steely (Jul 1, 2006)

Who wrote thiat tired sea song
Set on this peaceful shore


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

An angry race of fallen kings


----------



## steely (Jul 2, 2006)

You do his 9 to 5
Drag yourself home
half alive


----------



## steely (Jul 3, 2006)

When the cold wind comes
I go where the dahlias bloom


----------



## fatlane (Jul 3, 2006)

Where people are rolling in the snow


----------



## steely (Jul 4, 2006)

Standing tough under stars and stripes


----------



## fatlane (Jul 4, 2006)

Far from the world we know


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2006)

The busy world was not for me 
So I went and found my own


----------



## steely (Jul 4, 2006)

But it all comes out on the inside,
Eventually


----------



## fatlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Are you with me Dr. Wu?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 5, 2006)

Still I remain tied to the mast


----------



## fatlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Home at last


----------



## steely (Jul 5, 2006)

Cause I waited so long girl
and I came so far


----------



## fatlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Dance on the bones till the girls say when


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 6, 2006)

I've seen your dance before


----------



## steely (Jul 6, 2006)

That little dancers got some style


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Babylon sisters shake it


----------



## steely (Jul 7, 2006)

Stars imploding
the long night passing


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


----------



## steely (Jul 8, 2006)

The things that pass for knowledge
I can't understand


----------



## fatlane (Jul 8, 2006)

And I'm never going back to my old school.


----------



## steely (Jul 9, 2006)

mad dog surrender


----------



## fatlane (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm three weeks out of rehab and I guess I'm doing fine


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes I'm through with Buzz


----------



## steely (Jul 10, 2006)

This brother is free
I'll be what I want to be


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you take me for a fool,do you think that I don't see.That ditch out in the valley that they're digging just for me...well I'm going insane........


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

You call me a fool 
You say it's a crazy scheme


----------



## steely (Jul 11, 2006)

Only a fool would say that


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

Any major dude with half a heart surely will tell you my friend


----------



## steely (Jul 11, 2006)

Put a dollar in the kitty


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jul 11, 2006)

After closing time
At the Guernsey Fair
I detect the El Supremo
From the room at the top of the stairs


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2006)

Smoking cobalt cigarettes


----------



## steely (Jul 12, 2006)

They say the times are changin' but I just don't know


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

There'll be spandex jackets one for everyone


----------



## steely (Jul 14, 2006)

Thats what I am please understand


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 14, 2006)

Call me Deacon Blues


----------



## steely (Jul 15, 2006)

Green earrings,I remember


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2006)

My coat is black and the moon is yellow


----------



## steely (Jul 16, 2006)

Distant lights from across the bay


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 17, 2006)

Double helix in the sky tonight


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2006)

He's been mobilized since dawn.


----------



## steely (Jul 18, 2006)

Gonna wear no socks and shoes


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 18, 2006)

Ain't never gonna do it without the fez on


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2006)

Why is he standing in your spangled leather poncho?


----------



## steely (Jul 18, 2006)

I could cut it in this rube town


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be who I want to be


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you crazy,are you high? Or just an ordinary guy?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2006)

Give the man some whackin' space


----------



## fatlane (Jul 19, 2006)

On Magnolia Boulevard


----------



## steely (Jul 19, 2006)

Please take me along
when you slide on down


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2006)

To Blues Beach


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2006)

Is there gas in the car


----------



## steely (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes,there's gas in the car


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2006)

The Audi TT


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2006)

We're gonna park in the street


----------



## fatlane (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.steelydan.com/heyluke.html <-- read that, Hipsters

I'll drop him near the freeway


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

Everyone stopped to stare at your technicolor motor home


----------



## fatlane (Jul 22, 2006)

Dosen't he have a home?


----------



## steely (Jul 22, 2006)

Done up in blueprint blue


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

There'll be spandex jackets one for everyone


----------



## fatlane (Jul 22, 2006)

In your spangled leather poncho
And your elevator shoes


----------



## steely (Jul 23, 2006)

And every word we sang
I knew was true


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2006)

I hear you're leaving soon


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a luscious invention for three
One summer by the sea


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 24, 2006)

Taking things the easy way


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2006)

I pretended to read the National Globe


----------



## steely (Jul 27, 2006)

These things are gone forever


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 27, 2006)

You're feelin' the change of the guard


----------



## steely (Jul 28, 2006)

Over a long time ago,oh yeah.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

When I heard about the whole affair
I said oh no


----------



## fatlane (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll have another Tanqueray


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

We will spend a dizzy weekend smacked into a trance


----------



## fatlane (Jul 31, 2006)

With that deep mystical soul synergy pumping steady


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it's chain lightning
It feels so good


----------



## fatlane (Jul 31, 2006)

Everyone's wasted in this gruesome dream
Not a one of them left to hear you scream


----------



## steely (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so excited I can barely cope.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 1, 2006)

Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


----------



## steely (Aug 1, 2006)

A weekend of bliss


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 2, 2006)

Time out of mind


----------



## fatlane (Aug 3, 2006)

We could rent a paranymphic glider


----------



## steely (Aug 3, 2006)

Stretching all the way from here and now to hell and gone.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 4, 2006)

at the Last Mall


----------



## steely (Aug 4, 2006)

It's a luscious invention for three
one summer by the sea


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 4, 2006)

At this point in time that it's clear 
The future looks bright


----------



## steely (Aug 5, 2006)

Sweetness in heels,look at you.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 5, 2006)

So won't you smile for the camera


----------



## steely (Aug 7, 2006)

And bad through and through.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 7, 2006)

Doesn't matter where you been or what you've done


----------



## fatlane (Aug 7, 2006)

Talk about the famous road not taken
In the end we never took it


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2006)

I know this super highway


----------



## steely (Aug 8, 2006)

He meant to shine to the end of the line.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2006)

Folks are in a line around the block 
Just to see her do the can-can-Jacques


----------



## steely (Aug 10, 2006)

Close your eyes and you'll be there
it's everything they say.the end of
a perfect day.Distant lights from
across the bay.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 10, 2006)

Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## steely (Aug 12, 2006)

You tell yourself you're not my kind
but you don't even know your mind
and you could have a change of heart


----------



## fatlane (Aug 13, 2006)

Aja
When all my dime dancing is through
I run to you

(Dude! I have to play that song when I go to China!)


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

You can try to run but you can't hide from what's inside of you


----------



## fatlane (Aug 13, 2006)

Now I'm in my apartment
The blinds down the lights out
The phone rings God help me
There's nobody home


----------



## steely (Aug 13, 2006)

I heard it was you talkin bout a world
where all is free it just couldn't be and
only a fool would say that.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 14, 2006)

Pitched in a trailer in Burbank
Cast by a cool-enough yes-man
Screened at a festival in Utah


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

I've seen your picture 
Your name in lights above it


----------



## steely (Aug 14, 2006)

Who are these children who scheme and run wild
Who speak with their wings and the way that they smile


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

See the glory
Of the royal scam


----------



## fatlane (Aug 14, 2006)

So let's switch off all the lights
And light up all the Luckies
Crankin' up the afterglow


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Aug 14, 2006)

Turn up the Eagles the neighbors are listening...


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 15, 2006)

We've got to have some music on the new frontier


----------



## steely (Aug 15, 2006)

I fear the monkey in your soul.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Aug 15, 2006)

Szechuan dumplings.Now that the deal has been done.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 15, 2006)

Chinese music under banyan trees


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll learn to work the saxophone


----------



## fatlane (Aug 16, 2006)

Savoy sides presents a new saxophone sensation


----------



## steely (Aug 16, 2006)

No marigolds in the promised land
Theres a hole in ground where 
they used to grow.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2006)

It's kind of like the opposite of an aerial view


----------



## GregW (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll stand down by the door 
and catch the grey men when they dive from the 14th floor


----------



## fatlane (Aug 17, 2006)

There's a few items we need in town - allez-vous girl
There's no time to waste


----------



## steely (Aug 17, 2006)

Where the days and nights are not the same
Captured happy in a picture frame.
Honey I will be there
Yes I'll be there.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 17, 2006)

So won't you smile for the camera
I know I'll love you better


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*No static at all

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

A just machine to make big decisions 
Programmed by fellows with compassion and vision


----------



## steely (Aug 19, 2006)

You zombie be born again my friend
Won't you sign in stranger


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

I think the people down the hall 
Know who you are


----------



## fatlane (Aug 19, 2006)

I was smoking with the boys upstairs
When I heard about the whole affair


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

At Mr. Chow's
Szechuan dumplings
After the deal has been done


----------



## fatlane (Aug 19, 2006)

God knows the service could be better


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*I'm a bookkeeper's son 
I don't want to shoot no one 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Aug 20, 2006)

Sure he's a jolly roger
Until he answers for his crime
Yes I'll match him whim for whim now


----------



## GregW (Aug 20, 2006)

You know this might get messy
Godwhacker's on the case


----------



## fatlane (Aug 20, 2006)

He's got a scar across his face
He wears a hearing aid


----------



## GregW (Aug 20, 2006)

Why is he standing in your spangled leather poncho
and your elevator shoes?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 20, 2006)

We dress for action
Celluloid bikers
Is Friday's theme


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 21, 2006)

We're gonna rev up the motor scooters


----------



## fatlane (Aug 21, 2006)

Steamin' up
That Trans-Island Skyway


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2006)

It's not all that I thought it would be
What a shame about me.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you feel like Jesus?


----------



## mango (Aug 22, 2006)

*Who is the gaucho amigo

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 22, 2006)

Just another scurvy brother


----------



## fatlane (Aug 22, 2006)

And what's so strange about a down-home family romance?


----------



## steely (Aug 22, 2006)

Careful what you carry
Cause the man is wise
You are still an outlaw in their eyes.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 23, 2006)

Mad Dog surrender
How can I answer
A man of my mind can do anything


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 23, 2006)

That's where my life became a joke


----------



## steely (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes,I'm trading in this ten cent life
For another one.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 23, 2006)

Local boys will spend a quarter
Just to shine the silver bowl


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Shine up the battle apple 
We'll shake 'em all down tonight


----------



## fatlane (Aug 23, 2006)

You don't have to dance for me
I've seen your dance before


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 24, 2006)

The time of our time has come and gone 
I fear we been waiting too long


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

Your everlasting summer
You can see it fading fast


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm gonna get a gun.Shoot the lover down.


----------



## steely (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember the look
in your eyes
I don't mind


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

It's everything they say
The end of a perfect day


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*Everyone's wasted in this gruesome dream 
Not a one of them left to hear you scream 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

Turn up the Eagles the neighbors are listening


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 25, 2006)

The crowd was bouncin' in sync with the pulse


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

Dumb luck my friend
Won't suck me in this time


----------



## steely (Aug 25, 2006)

And if he don't come across
I'm gonna let it roll.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 26, 2006)

Roll your cart back up the aisle
Kiss the checkout girls goodbye
Ride the ramp to the freeway
Beneath the blood orange sky


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*A kingdom where the sky is burning
Honey I will be there*


----------



## fatlane (Aug 27, 2006)

And I'll be there
To shine in your Japan
To sparkle in your China
Yes I'll be there


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 27, 2006)

Stretching all the way from here and now to hell and gone


----------



## fatlane (Aug 27, 2006)

It's direct from Lhasa
Where people are rolling in the snow
Far from the world we know


----------



## steely (Aug 27, 2006)

All I ask of you
is make my wildest
dreams come true


----------



## fatlane (Aug 27, 2006)

Stompin' on the avenue
By Radio City with a
Transistor and a large
Sum of money to spend


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*It's last call 
To do your shopping 
At the Last Mall 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Aug 28, 2006)

And they wandered in
From the city of St. John without a dime


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 28, 2006)

Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## steely (Aug 28, 2006)

He shouts,she bites
they wrangle through
the night.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I don't really care
If it's wrong or if it's right
But until my ship comes in
I'll live night by night


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*I guess only women in cages can stand
This kind of night

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 29, 2006)

They're on a party run 
Here come Tomorrow's Girls


----------



## steely (Aug 30, 2006)

Where the shallows meet the scratchlands
out where hope and the highway ends.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 30, 2006)

It's last call 
To do your shopping 
At the Last Mall


----------



## fatlane (Aug 31, 2006)

If I stay inside
I might live til Saturday


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

With a candle in my hand 
I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## steely (Sep 1, 2006)

What a beautiful world this will be
What a glorious time to be free.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm building the Andrea Doria out of balsa wood
The days really don't last forever
But it's getting pretty damn close
And that's when I remember the things I miss the most


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*Chinese music always sets me free 
Angular banjoes 
Sound good to me *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 3, 2006)

On the rising tide
To New York City
Did they ride into the street


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 3, 2006)

But over there in Barrytown they do things very strange


----------



## fatlane (Sep 3, 2006)

(Elliott Randall's guitar solo from "Reelin' in the Years")


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*If I stay inside
I might live til Saturday*


----------



## fatlane (Sep 3, 2006)

(Late night sax solo from "Deacon Blues")


----------



## steely (Sep 4, 2006)

She serves the smooth retsina
She keeps me safe and warm
It's just the calm before the storm


----------



## fatlane (Sep 5, 2006)

Just until we're out of town


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2006)

*You'd go to L.A. on a dare *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 5, 2006)

Number nine... number nine... number nine... number nine...


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Nineteen

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 6, 2006)

You been tellin' me you're a genius 
Since you were seventeen


----------



## fatlane (Sep 6, 2006)

Soon you will be eighteen
I think you know what I mean


----------



## steely (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't question the little man.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 6, 2006)

'Cause the man is wise


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

Who inspires your fabled fools


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2006)

*Did you realize 
That you were a champion in their eyes 

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

Here in this darkness 
I know what I've done 
I know all at once who I am


----------



## fatlane (Sep 7, 2006)

Give her some funked up music she treats you nice
Feed her some hungry reggae she'll love you twice


----------



## steely (Sep 7, 2006)

Living like a gypsy queen 
in a fairytale.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 8, 2006)

Through the ruins of Santa Fe


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 8, 2006)

I would climb the garden wall 
With a candle in my hand 
I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## fatlane (Sep 8, 2006)

And if nobody takes him in
He'll soon be dead


----------



## steely (Sep 8, 2006)

I walked alone down the miracle mile.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 8, 2006)

In case you're wondering it's alive and well


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*You zombie 
Be born again my friend 

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2006)

Wake up darling they're knocking the Colonel's standing in the sun 
With his stupid face the glasses and the gun


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

Throw out the hardware
Let's do it right


----------



## steely (Sep 9, 2006)

Could you feel your whole world fall apart and fade away.


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*Who's gonna chase the shape of things unknown 

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2006)

Leave it to my man he'll fix it fast


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

*I'm the one  
Who must make everything right 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 10, 2006)

And nothing left to burn


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 10, 2006)

The time of our time has come and gone 
I fear we been waiting too long


----------



## steely (Sep 10, 2006)

Throw back the little ones.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 10, 2006)

Pan fry the big ones


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

*Drink kirschwasser from a shell

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

The water will change to cherry wine


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 11, 2006)

Raise up your glass to Good King John


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I'm three weeks out of rehab
But I guess I'm doing fine


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 11, 2006)

A man of my mind can do anything


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

And I'm going insane


----------



## steely (Sep 11, 2006)

A man of my mind can do anything.


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2006)

*Can you swallow up your pride 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 12, 2006)

Now that the deal has been done


----------



## steely (Sep 13, 2006)

You wear that white tuxedo


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*My coat is black and the moon is yellow 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

In your spangled leather poncho
And your elevator shoes


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

Prepare to meet the challenge of the new frontier


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll fly down to Muswellbrook


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2006)

*I have a friend in town, he's heard your name
We can go out driving on Slow Hand Row

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

Drive west on Sunset


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 14, 2006)

They were gassed and runnin' every which way


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

In a pool of Margaritas


----------



## steely (Sep 14, 2006)

Drink kirschwasser from a shell


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

Drink scotch whiskey all night long


----------



## mango (Sep 15, 2006)

*Five nights without a bite 

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Libations 
Sensations
That stagger the mind


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

Now the food here ain't so good no more


----------



## steely (Sep 15, 2006)

We're grillin' burgers on the back lawn.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

My friends say no don't go
For that cotton candy


----------



## steely (Sep 15, 2006)

We go out to lunch with
some jamaican dude.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

Naked Lunch


----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2006)

*The talk 
The sex 
Somebody to trust 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 16, 2006)

Lunch with Gina is forever


----------



## steely (Sep 16, 2006)

Throw out your gold teeth
and see how they roll.


----------



## interesting monster (Sep 16, 2006)

daddy ain't got no fine cigar, but we know you smokin' wherever you are...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 17, 2006)

Smoking cobalt cigarettes


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2006)

*There's fire in the hole 
And nothing left to burn 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 17, 2006)

Up on the hill
They've got time to burn


----------



## steely (Sep 17, 2006)

She prays like a roman
with her eyes on fire.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 17, 2006)

As he watches his bridges burn


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Flame is the game 
The game we call gaslighting Abbie 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 18, 2006)

You should know
How all the pros play the game


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 18, 2006)

Until the laws of curved spacetime, susponed without warning


----------



## fatlane (Sep 18, 2006)

All the time you know she's smilin' 
You'll be on your knees tomorrow


----------



## steely (Sep 18, 2006)

Please understand
I wanna be your holy man.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 18, 2006)

The things you think are precious I can't understand


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*And somebody told me in the early 80's 
You were gonna be the Next Big Thing 

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you realize 
That you were a champion in their eyes


----------



## fatlane (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a real occasion 
Close your eyes and you'll be there


----------



## steely (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you done all you can do.


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*I'm on fire so cut me some slack 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 20, 2006)

I could cut it in this rube town


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 20, 2006)

You'd go to L.A. on a dare 
And you'd go it alone


----------



## fatlane (Sep 20, 2006)

And where you're going
I don't dare to follow


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 21, 2006)

Riding the crest of a wave breaking just west of Hollywood


----------



## steely (Sep 21, 2006)

Thier southern sky was clouded by
a savage winter


----------



## fatlane (Sep 21, 2006)

I can't cry anymore 
While you run around 
Break away


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 22, 2006)

We'll be eternally free yes and eternally young


----------



## fatlane (Sep 22, 2006)

So fine so young 
Tell me I'm the only one


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*One more expensive kiss-off
Who do you think I am 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 23, 2006)

Roll your cart back up the aisle 
Kiss the checkout girls goodbye


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 23, 2006)

Good, fresh things 
Every day of the year


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*You maybe got lucky for a few good years 
But there's no way back from there to here 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you reelin' in the years
Stowin' away the time
Are you gatherin' up the tears
Have you had enough of mine


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 24, 2006)

You'll have to do for yourself when the going gets tough


----------



## fatlane (Sep 24, 2006)

They all masissi but we hang tough
Apsatively gonna help you beat that stuff


----------



## steely (Sep 25, 2006)

I remember the thirty five sweet good-byes.


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Hello one and all
Was it you I used to know*


----------



## fatlane (Sep 26, 2006)

And there's a Hello Kitty for his pride and joy


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 26, 2006)

Like a deranged Energizer Rabbit, this thread keeps going and going...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 26, 2006)

And I'm going insane 
And I'm laughing at the frozen rain


----------



## steely (Sep 26, 2006)

Could that be murder you see in her eyes.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 26, 2006)

I can hear your words
When you speak of what you are and have seen


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

*love's not a game for three


 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 27, 2006)

You should know
How all the pros play the game


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2006)

Son you're playing with fire


----------



## fatlane (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I'll go to the park
Watch the children playing


----------



## steely (Sep 27, 2006)

I know it's real it's got to be.
Why not chase it where it goes.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 28, 2006)

And when the stars bleed out
That be the fever of the chase
You better get gone poppie
GodWhacker's on the case


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

*Honey when they gonna send me home 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 29, 2006)

Home at last.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 29, 2006)

He may be sittin' in the kitchen, but he's 
Steppin' out with the Jack of Speed


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2006)

*When the demon is at your door 
In the morning it won't be there no more 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Sep 30, 2006)

Spider queen demon and that whole crew
Across the lobby the wicker wing chair flew


----------



## steely (Sep 30, 2006)

And though you're not my enemy
I like things like they used to be


----------



## steely (Oct 2, 2006)

Cause I waited so long girl and I came so far
To find out you're not always who you say you are


----------



## mango (Oct 3, 2006)

*I think the people down the hall 
Know who you are 

*


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 3, 2006)

Turn up the Eagles the neighbors are listening


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw the fireworks
I believed that I was dreaming
Till the neighbors came out screaming
He's a third world man


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Talkin' 'bout a world 
Where all is free 
It just couldn't be 

*


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2006)

What a beautiful world this will be 
What a glorious time to be free


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2006)

Here at the Western World


----------



## mango (Oct 5, 2006)

*Confess your passion your secret fear 
Prepare to meet the challenge of the new frontier 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2006)

Introduce me to that big blonde
She's got a touch of Tuesday Weld


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2006)

*I kinda like frying up 
My sad cuisine 
Gettin' in bed and curling up with a girlie magazine *


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 7, 2006)

Here in this darkness 
I know what I've done 
I know all at once who I am


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2006)

*I know what happens 
I read the book 
I believe I just got the goodbye look *


----------



## steely (Oct 8, 2006)

I wish I had a heart like ice.
Heart like ice.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2006)

Where people are rolling in the snow 
Far from the world we know


----------



## mango (Oct 9, 2006)

*With our thermasuits 
Sealed up tight 
We can beat the freeze 
And get saved tonight 


*


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2006)

On the street he spied my face I heard him hail
In our plot of frozen space he told his tale


----------



## steely (Oct 9, 2006)

We sail our icecats on the 
frozen river.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2006)

Look in my eyes
Can't you see the core is frozen?
You can't ask me to access the dreams I don't have now


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*In my dreams I can hear the sound of thunder *


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes it's chain lightning
It feels so good


----------



## steely (Oct 10, 2006)

We come in out of the rain
but in her Florida room
there's a hurricane


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2006)

Feels nice, you're out of the rain


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*You opened your umbrella 
But we walked between the raindrops back to your door 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Oct 11, 2006)

Blue blood and rain 
I can hear the bugle playin'


----------



## steely (Oct 11, 2006)

When you see that blue ray
there's a heartquake on the way.


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2006)

*California tumbles into the sea
That'll be the day I go
Back to Annandale


*


----------



## fatlane (Oct 12, 2006)

Here come those Santa Ana winds again


----------



## steely (Oct 13, 2006)

The wind was driving in my face
the smell of prickly pears.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 14, 2006)

Oleanders growing outside her door
Soon they're gonna be in bloom
Up in Annandale


----------



## steely (Oct 14, 2006)

We'll see behind those bright eyes


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2006)

The game we call gaslighting Abbie


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*It's your game the rules
Are your own win or lose


 *


----------



## fatlane (Oct 15, 2006)

Love or leave her, yellow fever
Sure, it's all in the game
And who are you
Just another scurvy brother


----------



## mango (Oct 16, 2006)

*This brother is free 
I'll be what I want to be 


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 16, 2006)

A man of my mind can do anything


----------



## fatlane (Oct 16, 2006)

In the mornin you go gunnin' 
For the man who stole your water


----------



## steely (Oct 16, 2006)

A countermoonbeam
comes sweeping off the water


----------



## fatlane (Oct 17, 2006)

On the water down in New Orleans
My baby's the pearl of the quarter


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 17, 2006)

She's the pride of the neighborhood


----------



## fatlane (Oct 17, 2006)

Should I hide
And eat my pride
Or wait until it's good and ripe


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2006)

With a candle in my hand
I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## fatlane (Oct 17, 2006)

Light the candle
Put the lock upon the door
You have sent the maid home early
Like a thousand times before


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*Clean this mess up else we'll all end up in jail 
Those test tubes and the scale 
Just get them all out of here 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't wanna do your dirty work
No more


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2006)

To find you with the working girls
in the county jail


----------



## fatlane (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm still working on that novel 
But I'm just about to quit


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 20, 2006)

I know what happens 
I read the book


----------



## fatlane (Oct 20, 2006)

Gonna strike all the big red words 
From my little black book


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2006)

My coat is black and the moon is yellow
here is where I get off


----------



## fatlane (Oct 20, 2006)

On the stone an ancient hand
In a faded yellow-green
Made alive a worldly wonder
Often told but never seen


----------



## steely (Oct 21, 2006)

Love or leave her,yellow fever


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 21, 2006)

On the counter 
By your keys 
Was a book of numbers 
And your remedies 
One of these 
Surely will screen out the sorrow 
But where are you tomorrow


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2006)

*Where the hell am I*


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2006)

Down in the bottom
of the wine dark sea


----------



## fatlane (Oct 23, 2006)

Chinese music under banyan trees
Here at the dude ranch above the sea


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2006)

*I guess that I'm the lucky one 
Who wrote that tired sea song 


*


----------



## fatlane (Oct 25, 2006)

It must have been my lucky Thursday


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2006)

*Dumb luck my friend
Won't suck me in this time


*


----------



## fatlane (Oct 25, 2006)

Throw out your gold teeth
And see how they roll
The answer they reveal
Life is unreal


----------



## GenericGeek (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm holding the mystical sphere
Direct from Lhasa
Where people are rolling in the snow
Far from the world we know


----------



## mango (Oct 26, 2006)

*Any man left on the Rio Grande
Is the king of the world
As far as I know


*


----------



## fatlane (Oct 26, 2006)

Some turnout, a hundred grand
Get with it we'll shake his hand


----------



## steely (Oct 26, 2006)

She daily preaches
on where she wants to be


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 26, 2006)

She is lovely yes she's sly


----------



## fatlane (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you crazy are you high


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 28, 2006)

I saw you in Rudy's 
You were very high


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*I was smoking with the boys upstairs


*


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2006)

Let's say we spike it with Deludin


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll brew up some decaf


----------



## mango (Oct 31, 2006)

*Coffee and a kiss 
Maybe later maybe never 

 *


----------



## steely (Oct 31, 2006)

You try a long and desperate kiss


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2006)

*Throw a kiss and say goodbye 


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 1, 2006)

I see you waving from a distant shore


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2006)

Roll your cart back up the aisle
Kiss the checkout girls goodbye


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2006)

Distant lights from across the bay


----------



## mango (Nov 2, 2006)

*On the sea and in the sky 
Every man and beast appeared*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 2, 2006)

All the cowboys and your neighbors


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2006)

He's a third world man.


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2006)

He's a crowd pleasing man


----------



## GenericGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

_Bodhisattva
Bodhisattva​Bodhisattva​...
_


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2006)

A wooly man without a face


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sits the Charlie with the lotion and the kinky hair 


*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm learning how to meditate
So far so good
I'm building the Andrea Doria out of balsa wood
The days really don't last forever


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*I have never met Napoleon
But I plan to find the time 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 5, 2006)

I can tell you all I know, the where to go, the what to do


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*The world that we used to know 
People tell me it don't turn no more 


*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2006)

Any man left on the Rio Grande
Is the king of the world
As far as I know


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 6, 2006)

An angry race of fallen kings


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*A kingdom where the sky is burning
Honey I will be there


*


----------



## GenericGeek (Nov 7, 2006)

Like a Sunday in TJ
It's cheap but it's not free


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Here at home we'll play in the city


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'm so in love with this dirty city 
This crazy grid of desire 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 8, 2006)

And they wandered in 
From the city of St. John without a dime


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2006)

Heat up
These white nights
We're gonna turn this town
Into a city of lights


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2006)

*Talk it out till daylight 


*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2006)

It's the light in my eyes 
It's perfection and grace


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2006)

I can see your hand 
reaching out through a shining daydream


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

*Now I'm in my apartment 
The blinds down the lights out 


*


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2006)

Late line til the sun comes through the skylight


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2006)

*That noon sun is blinding 
The tidepools are boiling 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2006)

Illegal fun 
Under the sun


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2006)

A world become one
of salads and sun


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 13, 2006)

The busy world was not for me 
So I went and found my own


----------



## mango (Nov 14, 2006)

*Show the world our mighty hidey-ho face 
As we go sliding down the ladder 

*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 14, 2006)

Riding high on its ration of enchantment and fear


----------



## fatlane (Nov 15, 2006)

Are you crazy
Are you high


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 15, 2006)

Any major dude with half a heart surely will tell you my friend


----------



## mossystate (Nov 15, 2006)

*fitst time visiting this thread....tiptoes back out*...LOL


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2006)

*Snake Mary's gone to bed
All our steaming sounds of love
Cannot disturb her in her night
Or raise her sleeping head


*


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2006)

While the poor people sleepin
with the shade on the light
While the poor people sleepin
all the stars come out a night


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 17, 2006)

But until my ship comes in
I'll live night by night


----------



## fatlane (Nov 17, 2006)

Chinese music under banyan trees
Here at the dude ranch above the sea


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2006)

The world that we used to know
people tell me it don't turn no more


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

*That's when you turned the world around

*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 18, 2006)

The busy world was not for me 
So I went and found my own


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2006)

Gonna let the world pass by me


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*A world of my own 
I'll make it my home sweet home 


*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2006)

When all my dime dancing is through
I run to you


----------



## mango (Nov 20, 2006)

*That's the time you get me runnin' 
And you know I'll be around 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 20, 2006)

Got a feeling I've been here before


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2006)

*I walked alone down the miracle mile*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2006)

Bad sneakers and a pina colada


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 22, 2006)

Walk around collecting Turkish union dues


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2006)

*Can you show me
The shine of your Japan
The sparkle of your china


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 23, 2006)

Everyone stopped to stare at your technicolor motor home


----------



## fatlane (Nov 24, 2006)

Well the danger on the rocks is surely past
Still I remain tied to the mast


----------



## mango (Nov 24, 2006)

*Well I don't really care 
If it's wrong or if it's right 
But until my ship comes in
I'll live night by night


 *


----------



## steely (Nov 24, 2006)

Colors from their sunny island
from their boats of iron


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2006)

All aboard
The Carib Cannibal


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 25, 2006)

On that train all graphite and glitter 
Undersea by rail 
Ninety minutes from New York to Paris


----------



## fatlane (Nov 26, 2006)

Off to Barbados
Just for the ride


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2006)

*Feed her some hungry reggae, she'll love you twice 

 *


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2006)

This is your Haitian Divorce


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 28, 2006)

Sweet little cringemaker what happened on the way


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2006)

Katy tried
I was halfway crucified


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 28, 2006)

But she would not think of battle that reduces men to animals
So easy to begin and yet impossible to end.

:doh:


----------



## mango (Nov 30, 2006)

*Amid the ruins 
Where they learn to fear 
An angry race of fallen kings *


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 30, 2006)

Here at the dude ranch above the sea


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw you in Rudy's
You were very high


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2006)

So long Hey thanks my friend
I guess I'll try my luck again


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish someone would open up the door


----------



## mango (Dec 2, 2006)

*Mary shut the garden door *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2006)

Oleanders 
Growing outside her door


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 3, 2006)

In the morning it won't be there no more


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Look at this chain of sorrows 
Stretching all the way from here and now to hell and gone 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2006)

One of these
Surely will screen out the sorrow


----------



## mango (Dec 5, 2006)

*Turn the light off, keep your shirt on 
Cry a jag on me 


*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2006)

They got the shapely bods
They got the Steely Dan T-shirt
And for the coup-de-gras
They're outrageous


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 5, 2006)

There you go 
Lookin' so outrageous 
And they tell you so


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2006)

You should know
How all the pros play the game
You change your name


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2006)

Brut and charisma
Poured from the shadow where he stood
Looking good
He's a crowd pleasing man


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2006)

When she smiled,she said it all


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2006)

*And when you smile for the camera
I know they're gonna love it 


*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a glamour profession
The L.A. concession


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 9, 2006)

Rave on my sleek and soulful cyberqueen


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 9, 2006)

Flame is the game,
That game we call Gaslighting Abbie;
A luscious invention for three,
One summer by the sea.

Zombie, I can see you're qualified.

And dash it if you think I'm going to look through forty-one pages to see that I don't post one of this excellent band's lyrics that's already been posted. Trust me, you have better things to do than look through forty-one pages to tell me that I re-quoted something.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2006)

I think we've all requoted as necessary at times... 

You go back Jack do it again
Wheel turnin' 'round and 'round
You go back Jack do it again


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 11, 2006)

Until the laws of curved spacetime, susponed without warning


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2006)

That's when you turned the world around
Did you feel like Jesus


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm way deep into nothing special.


----------



## mango (Dec 12, 2006)

*Only a fool would say that 


*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2006)

A fool in love 
With time to kill


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 12, 2006)

A man of my mind can do anything


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2006)

We could stay inside and play games, I don't know


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2006)

Happenstance said:


> Flame is the game,
> That game we call Gaslighting Abbie;
> A luscious invention for three,
> One summer by the sea.
> ...



It's all good!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2006)

No static at all.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 12, 2006)

It's not all that I thought it would be.
What a shame about me.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2006)

What I hear
May be true
I would still be proud
To know you


----------



## mango (Dec 15, 2006)

*Damn -- she skipped dimensions 
Was it something that I said? 



*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2006)

Rikki don't lose that number


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 15, 2006)

Every A-Frame had your number on the wall


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2006)

Call in my reservation
So long hey thanks my friend
I guess I'll try my luck again


----------



## steely (Dec 16, 2006)

Stuck inside some strangers hide
whose karma keeps returning


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2006)

Quaking in their respective hidey-holes


----------



## maxoutfa (Dec 18, 2006)

do you think that i don't see that ditch out in the valley that they're digging just for me?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 19, 2006)

I struck a match against the door
Of Anthony's Bar and Grill


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Before the crew could put out the fires 
You hopped a bus for NYC 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 19, 2006)

With some Jamaican dude


----------



## steely (Dec 19, 2006)

Watched from the darkness while they danced
I'm the one


----------



## fatlane (Dec 19, 2006)

Show me my rival


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 20, 2006)

Where did the bastard run 
Is he still around


----------



## fatlane (Dec 20, 2006)

And you fire till he is done in


----------



## steely (Dec 20, 2006)

Who's gonna grok the shape of things to go


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2006)

Who's gonna break the shape of things unknown


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 21, 2006)

A man of my mind can do anything


----------



## fatlane (Dec 21, 2006)

There's one roulade she can't sing


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 21, 2006)

She's pure science with a splash of black cat,
It's almost gothic but it's better than that.


----------



## steely (Dec 21, 2006)

Won't you turn that bebop down
I can't hear my heartbeat


----------



## mango (Dec 21, 2006)

*First she's all buzz then she's noise-free 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 22, 2006)

All the sirens 
And the band 
Get to bendin' my ear


----------



## fatlane (Dec 24, 2006)

Well the danger on the rocks is surely past
Still I remain tied to the mast


----------



## mango (Dec 25, 2006)

*No more pain and no regrets
Watch the sun go brown



*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 26, 2006)

There is his place
Standing inside his brown shoes


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 26, 2006)

Where did you get those shoes?


----------



## mango (Dec 26, 2006)

*It's last call 
To do your shopping 
At the Last Mall 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 27, 2006)

Bad sneakers and a pina colada my friend


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 27, 2006)

These are the things I miss the most


----------



## mango (Dec 28, 2006)

*I remember 
The look in your eyes 
I don't mind 



*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 28, 2006)

Drink your big black cow
And get out of here


----------



## steely (Dec 28, 2006)

The people on the street have all seen better times


----------



## fatlane (Dec 28, 2006)

Double helix in the sky tonight


----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2006)

*Tonight the night is mine 
Late line 'til the sun comes through the skylight 


*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 29, 2006)

I know this super highway
This bright familiar sun


----------



## steely (Dec 30, 2006)

Can it be the sorry sun is rising
Guess it's about time for us to book it


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 31, 2006)

When all my dime dancin' is through 
I run to you


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2006)

Chinese music always sets me free


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*In the Year of the Locust
You'll see a sad thing


*


----------



## steely (Dec 31, 2006)

You,in your Lark
you're a mark
you're a screamer


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2007)

Mexico City is like another world
Nice this year they say


----------



## steely (Jan 1, 2007)

No time is better than now


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2007)

Time out of mind...


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 2, 2007)

I know you're thinking that the joke's on me


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2007)

That's where my life became a joke


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*Can't you see they're laughing at me


*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2007)

Can you hear the evil crowd 
The lies and the laughter


----------



## fatlane (Jan 3, 2007)

So won't you smile for the camera


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 5, 2007)

He will make your mug shots disappear


----------



## fatlane (Jan 5, 2007)

Those test tubes and the scale
Just get them all out of here


----------



## steely (Jan 6, 2007)

The sky the moon good food and the weather


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 6, 2007)

Well the danger on the rocks has surely passed...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2007)

With a candle in my hand
I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2007)

*Here in this darkness 
I know what I've done 
I know all at once who I am 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes we are the GodWhackers


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2007)

But zombie see and zombie do
He's here with me and you


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 10, 2007)

I was out of mind and you
Were on the phone


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2007)

Rikki don't lose that number


----------



## steely (Jan 11, 2007)

It's the only one you own


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2007)

Direct from Lhasa


----------



## steely (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats where I found my mandarin plum


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2007)

Growing outside the door.


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2007)

*Mary shut the garden door


*


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2007)

I go where the dahlias bloom


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2007)

No marigolds in the promised land
There's a hole in the ground
Where they used to grow


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

*I know what happens 
I read the book 
I believe I just got the goodbye look 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

Throw a kiss and say goodbye


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2007)

Throw out the hardware
Let's do it right


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 19, 2007)

Or something half way in between


----------



## fatlane (Jan 21, 2007)

I want a name when I lose


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm Lester the Nightfly


----------



## fatlane (Jan 25, 2007)

And until my ship comes in I'll live night by night


----------



## mango (Jan 25, 2007)

*Late line 'til the sun comes through the skylight 


 *


----------



## fatlane (Jan 25, 2007)

Drink scotch whiskey all night long


----------



## mango (Jan 30, 2007)

*Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's say we spike it with Deludin.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 3, 2007)

You can share my poison wine


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2007)

When Josie comes home


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 5, 2007)

We can go out driving on Slow Hand Row


----------



## fatlane (Feb 5, 2007)

You and I will spend this day
Driving in my car
Through the ruins of Santa Fe


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 6, 2007)

With only you and what I've found
We'll wear the weary hours down


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2007)

... been mobilized since dawn...


----------



## mango (Feb 7, 2007)

*Honey when they gonna send me home 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 7, 2007)

Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2007)

You'll have to do for yourself when the going gets tough


----------



## mango (Feb 12, 2007)

*Little things might matter later 
At the start of the end of history 


*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2007)

Throw back the little ones


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 12, 2007)

Throw out the hardware
Let's do it right


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2007)

All right, oh yeah, uh huh, all right


----------



## GenericGeek (Feb 14, 2007)

Angular banjos sound good to me


----------



## fatlane (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm through with Buzz.


----------



## steely (Feb 17, 2007)

No marigolds in the promised land


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

You see it all in 3-D


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 17, 2007)

Every man and beast appeared 
A friend as real as I


----------



## fatlane (Feb 21, 2007)

Won't you sign in, stranger?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 21, 2007)

No static at all.....


----------



## fatlane (Feb 22, 2007)

... on this old ham radio...


----------



## mango (Feb 22, 2007)

*Hello Baton Rouge 
Won't you turn your radio down 
Respect the seven second delay we use 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 22, 2007)

We've got to have some music on the new frontier


----------



## fatlane (Feb 22, 2007)

They got the Steely Dan T-shirt


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2007)

*But they don't love you 
Little Kawai 
Not the way that I do 


*


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 26, 2007)

This is your big debut 
It's like a dream come true


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2007)

It's perfection and grace


----------



## steely (Feb 27, 2007)

It's the smile on my face


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 28, 2007)

And she brings you only sorrow


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 1, 2007)

Who inspires your fabled fools


----------



## mango (Mar 5, 2007)

*Things may get a whole lot worse 
Before suddenly falling apart 


*


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 6, 2007)

Rikki don't lose that number!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought I clicked on the lottery thread

*blinks and leaves*


----------



## steely (Mar 6, 2007)

Daddy don't drive in that Eldorado
No more


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2007)

Everyone stopped to stare at your technicolor motor home


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2007)

*Drive me to Harlem 
Or somewhere the same 


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 19, 2007)

You'd go to L.A. on a dare 
And you'd go it alone


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

*Mexico City is like another world 
Nice this year they say 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 29, 2007)

Up on the hill 
People never stare 
They just don't care


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2007)

I gazed through the glass


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 31, 2007)

Then you find your only friend


----------



## fatlane (Apr 4, 2007)

The kid will live and learn


----------



## mango (Apr 6, 2007)

*Some things will never change 



*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 6, 2007)

That's what I am 
Please understand


----------



## fatlane (Apr 6, 2007)

We could stay inside and play games


----------



## mango (Apr 9, 2007)

*I was smoking with the boys upstairs


*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw the fireworks
I believed that I was dreaming


----------



## fatlane (Apr 11, 2007)

Somebody screamed somewhere


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't wanna hear the bad news


----------



## fatlane (Apr 11, 2007)

Drink scotch whiskey all night long


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 11, 2007)

I stepped up on the platform,
the man gave me the news!
He said, you must be joking, son.
Where did you get those shoes?


----------



## fatlane (Apr 11, 2007)

At the last mall


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't you think it was wrong - to interupt my song. 
I'll pack my bags and run so far from here. 
Goodbye, dear.


----------



## mango (Apr 12, 2007)

*I fear the monkey in your soul 



*


----------



## fatlane (Apr 12, 2007)

What do you think I'm yelling for
I'll drop him near the freeway


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 12, 2007)

And they wandered in 
From the city of St. John without a dime


----------



## fatlane (Apr 12, 2007)

Tearful reunion in the USA


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 13, 2007)

When Josie comes home


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2007)

*You won't believe what the boys are blowing


 *


----------



## fatlane (Apr 14, 2007)

He's in from Bogota


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2007)

Please take me along 
When you slide on down


----------



## fatlane (Apr 14, 2007)

Ride the ramp to the freeway
Beneath the blood orange sky


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 15, 2007)

I've seen your picture
Your name in lights above it
This is your big debut
It's like a dream come true
And when you smile for the camera
I know they're gonna love it


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 15, 2007)

Nothin' here but history 
Can you see what has been done


----------



## fatlane (Apr 16, 2007)

Turn up the Eagles


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2007)

*Turn that jungle music down


*


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

*Just until we're out of town*

_(Ok. I wimped out and just took the following lyric. Shoot me.)_


----------



## fatlane (Apr 16, 2007)

You're from Barrytown


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 21, 2007)

Barrytown people got to be from another world.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2007)

The busy world was not for me 
So I went and found my own


----------



## fatlane (Apr 21, 2007)

Any world that I'm welcome to


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2007)

*Just lay it all on Don and Walt 
Just trip out on these hits 
The groove that never quits 
At THE STEELY DAN SHOW *






























*I had the fortunate pleasure of seeing Steely Dan LIVE right here in Melbourne last Thursday night. 

What a blast! 

They played all their songs from the "deep 70's" and I knew every single one of them (no new stuff .. heh). 

Great selection of songs and done to perfection (as you would expect).

It was a night to remember.

*


----------



## steely (Sep 22, 2007)

Man,I'm so jealous.Here in the middle of nowhere NC,we never get any good Steely.

Is better than the one I come from.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 22, 2007)

They got the Steely Dan T-shirt
And for the coup-de-gras
They're outrageous


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2007)

*My friends say no don't go 
For that cotton candy*


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 23, 2007)

oh man i love love love steely Dan...


i didnt read the whole thread, so does anyone know what a steely dan is??


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> i didnt read the whole thread, so does anyone know what a steely dan is??



Oh

My

Goodness!

:blush:


----------



## fatlane (Sep 28, 2007)

Good, fresh things 
Every day of the year


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)

*Aja 
When all my dime dancin' is through 
I run to you 

*


----------



## fatlane (Sep 30, 2007)

I love love love you
Security Joan

(Yes, go get Morph the Cat! Great stuff!)


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)

*Fans like us who watch the skies 
We know its Morph the Cat*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 30, 2007)

Or a bug with monster wheels


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2007)

Here comes the H Gang
Slammin’ out of Hinktown
Better get off the stage boys
They’ll be lookin’ for a showdown


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 1, 2007)

All those dayglow freaks who used to paint the face 
They've joined the human race


----------



## fatlane (Oct 2, 2007)

You can’t fight with the fella
In the Brite Nitegown


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 3, 2007)

Charlie Freak had but one thing to call his own


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2007)

Honey you know I ain’t no terrorist


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2007)

Well now that was just a rumor 
But I guess I'm doin' fine 
Three weeks out of the rehab


----------



## steely (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a thrill away from punching
through to the cosmic wow


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2007)

Mary shut the garden door


----------



## steely (Oct 5, 2007)

Will you still be singing it
on that cold and windy day


----------



## mango (Oct 6, 2007)

*I wish I had a heart like ice 
Heart like ice 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 6, 2007)

Things may get a whole lot worse 
Before suddenly falling apart


----------



## steely (Oct 7, 2007)

Any minor world that breaks apart
falls together again


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2007)

Local boys will spend a quarter
Just to shine the silver bowl


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

If Donald Fagen was allowed, this is what I'd say now:

_Last night I dreamed of an old lover dressed in gray 
I've had this fever now since yesterday 
Wake up darling they're knocking the Colonel's standing in the sun 
With his stupid face the glasses and the gun _

But since he ain't...


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2007)

*Forty floors above the city 
CDs spinnin 
AC hummin 
Feelin pretty 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 10, 2007)

Those San Francisco nights 
You were the best in town


----------



## fatlane (Oct 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> If Donald Fagen was allowed, this is what I'd say now:
> 
> _Last night I dreamed of an old lover dressed in gray
> I've had this fever now since yesterday
> ...



He is allowed.

So is Walter Becker.

There's a star by your name in the Book of Liars.


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2007)

*Here come those Santa Ana winds again


*


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 22, 2007)

Will you still be singing it
On that cold and windy day


----------



## fatlane (Oct 24, 2007)

I move to dissolve the corporation
In a pool of margaritas


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2007)

*When Black Friday comes
I'm gonna stake my claim
I'll guess I'll change my name 


*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2007)

When Black Friday comes
I'll collect everything I'm owed
And before my friends find out I'll be on the road


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 23, 2007)

Roll your cart back up the aisle 
Kiss the checkout girls goodbye 
Ride the ramp to the freeway 
Beneath the blood orange sky


----------



## steely (Nov 23, 2007)

And if my bad luck ever blows me back this way


I got the thousandth post.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 26, 2007)

What a shame about me.


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2007)

*Attention all shoppers 
It's Cancellation Day 
Yes the Big Adios 
Is just a few hours away 


*


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 28, 2007)

Just when it 
Seems so clear 
That it's 
Over now 
Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 28, 2007)

Ricky don' t lose that number
It's the only one you own
you might need it when you feel better
when you get home





Christine


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 28, 2007)

One more expensive kiss-off
Who do you think I am


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

It's hard times befallen
The sole survivors
She thinks I'm crazy
But I'm just growing old


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 28, 2007)

Who is the gaucho amigo
Why is he standing
In your spangled leather poncho
And your elevator shoes


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I`ve seen `em on the TV, the movie show
They say the times are changing but I just don`t know


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 29, 2007)

Your everlasting summer 
You can see it fading fast 
So you grab a piece of something 
That you think is gonna last


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyone stopped to stare at
Your technicolor motor home


----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2007)

*Now I'm in my apartment 
The blinds down the lights out 
The phone rings God help me 
There's nobody home 


*


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyone's wasted in this gruesome dream 
Not a one of them left to hear you scream


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 29, 2007)

BrainyBustyBBW said:


> Everyone's wasted in this gruesome dream
> Not a one of them left to hear you scream



well i did not think the girl could be so ... cruuuuellll.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 29, 2007)

She's the raw flame 
The live wire 
She prays like a Roman 
With her eyes on fire


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 29, 2007)

She takes the taxi to the good hotel 
Bon marché as far as she can tell 
She drinks the zombie from the cocoa shell 
She feels alright, she get it on tonight


----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2007)

*Drink kirschwasser from a shell
San Francisco show and tell



*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a bookkeeper's son
I don't want to shoot no one


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 29, 2007)

I crawl like a viper 
Through these suburban streets 
Make love to these women 
Languid and bittersweet


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 30, 2007)

It's like a dream come true
So won't you smile for the camera
I know they're gonna love it


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 30, 2007)

She said, yeah, Hollywood's been good to me 
But tell me - how about yourself


----------



## mango (Dec 30, 2007)

*Illegal fun
Under the sun



*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 30, 2007)

Introduce me to that big blonde;
She's got a touch of Tuesday Weld.


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 30, 2007)

My baby's the pearl of the quarter
She's a charmer like you never seen 
Singing voulez vous


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Confiscate my shoes
My cell phone
You know I love love love you
Security Joan


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 30, 2007)

When you know she's no high climber
Then you find your only friend
In a room with your two timer


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2007)

*The things you think are precious 
I can't understand 


*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe I just got the Goodbye Look.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 31, 2007)

one of these...
surely will screen out the sorrow
but where are you, tomorrow?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2007)

You go back, Jack.
Do it again.


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 31, 2007)

We got your _fat bottom_ girl 
Here at the Western World


----------



## mango (Jan 1, 2008)

*This endless afternoon 
It started on the day I met her 
Lunch with Gina is forever 



*


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 1, 2008)

I was smoking with the boys upstairs
When I heard about the whole affair


----------



## mango (Jan 1, 2008)

*I'm reading last year's papers
Although I don't know why


*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 2, 2008)

We've got provisions and lots of beer
The key word is survival on the new frontier


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm alive and feeling fine
If you come my way
You can share my poison wine


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 2, 2008)

You call me a fool
You say it's a crazy scheme
This one's for real
I already bought the dream


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2008)

*This dream's in sight 
You've got to admit it 
At this point in time that it's clear *


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothin' here but history 
Can you see what has been done 
Memory rush over me 
Now I step into the sun


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 4, 2008)

The kid will live and learn


----------



## mango (Jan 5, 2008)

*I'm ready to cross that fine line 



*


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 5, 2008)

Close your eyes and you'll be there
It's everything they say


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 6, 2008)

Here at home
We'll play in the city
Powered by the sun
Perfect weather for
A streamlined world
There'll be spandex jackets
One for everyone


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2008)

No I'm never gonna do it without the fez on 
Oh no 
Ain't never gonna do it without the fez on 
Oh no 
That's what I am 
Please understand 
I wanna be your holy man


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2008)

The Cuervo Gold...


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2008)

*Do you throw out your gold teeth
Do you see how they roll


*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 13, 2008)

You 
In your Lark 
You're a mark 
You're a screamer 
You know 
How to hustle


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 13, 2008)

We could rent a paranymphic glider 
My hypothetical friend 
And we could sail 
'Til the bending end


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 15, 2008)

Well the danger on the rocks is surely past 
Still I remain tied to the mast 
Could it be that I have found my home at last 
Home at last


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*The cuervo gold
The fine columbian
Make tonight a wonderful thing....*


----------



## runnerman (Apr 26, 2008)

The weekend at the college didn't turn out like you planned, 
The things that pass for knowledge I don't understand.


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Apr 26, 2008)

That it's 
Over now 
Drink your big black cow 
And get out of here 

===========

And pondering what Mango mighta been up to night before last.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 26, 2008)

I did not think the girl could be so cruel,
And I'm never going back to my old school.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 26, 2008)

Any world that I'm welcome to
Is better than the one I come from


----------



## runnerman (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm gonna sell my house in town
Bodhisattva
I'm gonna sell my house in town
And I'll be there
To shine in your Japan
To sparkle in your China
Yes I'll be there


----------



## runnerman (Apr 29, 2008)

runnerman said:


> I'm gonna sell my house in town
> Bodhisattva
> I'm gonna sell my house in town
> And I'll be there
> ...



Crap. I killed this thread. Let's see if I can restart it.

So they went to Japan and China, see, and then said:

"Ricky don't lose that number,
It's the only one you'll want."


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

Lunch with Gina...
... is forever...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 4, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Lunch with Gina...
> ... is forever...



So, where the hell have you been?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> So, where the hell have you been?



I went LA on a dare. I did it alone. Thought I'd live forever. Didn't see the day my whole world would fall apart and fade away.

Don't even ask about my low rent friends...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 4, 2008)

fatlane said:


> I went LA on a dare. I did it alone. Thought I'd live forever. Didn't see the day my whole world would fall apart and fade away.
> 
> Don't even ask about my low rent friends...



Fair enough.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fair enough.



Thanks for understanding.

Anything I can get for you?

Say... maybe...

Bad sneakers and a pina colada, my friend?


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2008)

*Nothin' but blues and Elvis
And somebody else's favorite song


*


----------



## steely (Oct 12, 2008)

In the beginning we rode high on the hog
Down in the kitchen now it's dog eat dog


----------



## runnerman (Oct 13, 2008)

Turn the light off, keep your shirt on, Cry a jag on me.


----------



## steely (Oct 13, 2008)

A man of my mind can do anything.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 13, 2008)

Could you live forever 
Could you see the day 
Could you feel your whole world fall apart and fade away


----------



## steely (Oct 13, 2008)

I can tell you all I know the where to go,the what to do
You can try to run but you can't hide from whats inside of you.


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2008)

*When Black Friday comes
I'm gonna stake my claim
I'll guess I'll change my name 

*


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

When Black Friday comes
I'll collect everything I'm owed
And before my friends find out
I'll be on the road.


----------



## interesting monster (Nov 29, 2008)

Driving like a fool out to Hackensack
Drinking his dinner from a paper sack
He says I gotta see a joker
And I'll be right back


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Here we go

A world become one
of salads and sun
Only a fool would say that


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 10, 2008)

now we dolly back
now we fade to black...


----------



## steely (Dec 10, 2008)

The end of a perfect day
Distant lights from across the bay.


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2008)

*And I'm going insane
And I'm laughing at the frozen rain


*


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 26, 2008)

She takes the taxi to the good hotel 
Bon marché as far as she can tell 
She drinks the zombie from the cocoa shell 
She feels alright, she get it on tonight


----------



## steely (Dec 26, 2008)

She is lovely yes she's sly
An you're an ordinary guy
Has she finally got to you
Can you hear me doctor


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 27, 2008)

Folks are in a line around the block 
Just to see her do the can-can-Jacques


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 27, 2008)

In the corner
Of my eye
I saw you in Rudy's
You were very high 

View attachment rudys_nyc.jpg


----------



## mango (Jul 30, 2009)

*I'll make it this time
I'm ready to cross that fine line....



*


----------



## garbled (Jul 30, 2009)

I stepped upon the platform
the man gave me the news


----------



## steely (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yeah!

He said, you must be joking son 
Where did you get those shoes?


----------



## steely (Jul 31, 2009)

No marigolds in the promised land
There's a hole in the ground where
they used to grow.


----------



## garbled (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw them on the tv the movie show
they say that times for changing
but i just dont know


----------



## steely (Jul 31, 2009)

Those days are gone forever
Over a long time ago, oh yeah


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2009)

California
Tumbles into the sea
That'll be the day I go 
Back to Annandale.


----------



## steely (Aug 5, 2009)

A case of aces
Done up loose for dealing
A piece of island cooling in the sea


----------



## mango (Aug 10, 2009)

*I'm building the Andrea Doria out of balsa wood
The days really don't last forever 


*


----------



## steely (Aug 10, 2009)

I never seen you looking so bad my funky one
You tell me that your superfine mind has come undone


----------



## mango (Aug 11, 2009)

*Feed her some hungry reggae
She'll love you twice 

*


----------



## steely (Aug 11, 2009)

Turn the light off, keep your shirt on
Cry a jag on me


----------



## garbled (Aug 11, 2009)

strange,daring, no flies on me


----------



## steely (Aug 11, 2009)

And for the coup-de-gras
They're outrageous


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2009)

*This one's for real
I already bought the dream *


----------



## steely (Aug 18, 2009)

I never knew you 
You were a roller skater
You gonna show me later


----------



## mango (Aug 19, 2009)

*Who is the gaucho amigo
Why is he standing
In your spangled leather poncho

*


----------



## steely (Aug 19, 2009)

Wherever I come down
And if the folks will have me 
Then they'll have me


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 19, 2009)

While the poor people sleepin'
With the shade on the light
While all the poor people sleepin'
All the stars come out at night.


----------



## steely (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you hear the evil crowd
the lies and the laughter


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2009)

*Jive Miguel
He's in from Bogota
Meet me at midnight
At Mr. Chow's


*


----------



## steely (Aug 28, 2009)

We're standing just where he stood
It was chain lightning 
It feels so good.

:happy:


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2009)

*First she's way gone then she comes back
She's all business then she's ready to play
She's almost gothic in a natural way 

*


----------



## steely (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I hear the whistle but I can't go
I'm gonna take her down to Mexico


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2009)

*Well the danger on the rocks is surely past
Still I remain tied to the mast
Could it be that I have found my home at last
Home at last *


----------



## steely (Aug 29, 2009)

Stars imploding
The long night passing
Electrons dancing in the frozen crystal dawn

:happy:


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2009)

*And when you smile for the camera
I know I'll love you better 

*


----------



## steely (Sep 10, 2009)

The Cuervo Gold
The fine columbian
Make tonight a wonderful thing


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2009)

*When Black Friday comes
I'm gonna stake my claim
I'll guess I'll change my name 


*


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2009)

When Black Friday falls you know it's got to be
Don't let it fall on me


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2009)

*Deliciously toxic
The original classic thing
More of the same *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

Off topic: YAY! I FOUND MY OLD THREAD!

On topic: 
Chinese music always sets me free
Angular banjoes
Sound good to me


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2009)

I never knew you
You were a roller skater
You gonna show me later


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

The things you think are precious I can't understand


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2009)

*Like a gangster
On the run
You will stagger homeward
To your precious one 


*


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2009)

You should know
How all the pros play the game
You change your name


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't cry anymore while you run around.


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2009)

*So fine so young
Tell me I'm the only one


*


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2009)

A kingdom where the sky is burning


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

Pepe has a scar from ear to ear


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2009)

You zombie, be born again my friend


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you heard about the boom on Mizar Five?


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 9, 2009)

Fatlane...
would you take me by the hand... can you show me?
shining your Japan, sparkle up your China
Can you show me?
I'm gonna sell my house in town! 

btw I am a Steely Dan freakazoid!! One of the best concerts ever!!:wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

Lunch with Gina
Is forever


----------



## steely (Dec 10, 2009)

Here in this darkness
I know what I've done
I know all at once who I am


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2009)

Watched from the shadows
While they danced
I'm the one
I'm the one


----------



## steely (Dec 10, 2009)

That shape is my shade
There where I used to stand


----------



## the_captain (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothin' but blues and Elvis
And somebody else's favorite song


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2009)

Daddy don't drive in that El Dorado no more


----------



## steely (Dec 10, 2009)

I am holding the mystical sphere
It's direct from Lhasa


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2009)

And they wandered in
From the city of St. John
Without a dime


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a fool to do your dirty work, oh yeah
I don't wanna do your dirty work, no more


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2009)

The spore is on the wind tonight
You won't feel it 'til it grows


----------



## mango (Dec 11, 2009)

*She said oh no
Guadalajara won't do


*


----------



## the_captain (Dec 11, 2009)

Then the shutter falls
You see it all in 3-D
It's your favorite foreign movie.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Strike at the stroke of midnight


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2009)

And for the coup de gras
They're outrageous


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

When Josie comes home


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2009)

The whole of time we gain or lose.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Turn up the Eagles


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2009)

Roll out the bones and raise up your pitcher


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 11, 2009)

The Cuervo gold
the fine columbian
make tonight a wonderful thing


----------



## the_captain (Dec 11, 2009)

FM, no static at all.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Turn that jungle music down


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes it's chain lightning
It feels so good


----------



## the_captain (Dec 12, 2009)

Down at the Lido they welcome you with sausage and beer


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2009)

Babylon Sisters shake it.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 13, 2009)

The phone rings God help me
There's nobody home


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2009)

Cry a jag on me.


----------



## mango (Dec 13, 2009)

*I'm the one
Who must make everything right
Talk it out till daylight 


*


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2009)

Just trip out on these hits
The groove that never quits


----------



## the_captain (Dec 14, 2009)

I can tell by what you carry that you come from Barrytown


----------



## steely (Dec 14, 2009)

Careful what you carry
'Cause the man is wise
You are still an outlaw in their eyes


----------



## mango (Dec 15, 2009)

*We've got to hold out till graduation
Try to hang on Maxine



*


----------



## steely (Dec 15, 2009)

No marigolds in the promised land
There's a hole in the ground
Where the used to grow


----------



## mango (Dec 15, 2009)

*Introduce me to that big blonde
She's got a touch of Tuesday Weld
She's wearing Ambush and a French twist
She's got us wild and she can tell
She loves to limbo, that much is clear
She's got the right dynamics for the new frontier 


*


----------



## steely (Dec 15, 2009)

And power enough to choose
Brooklyn owes the charmer
Under me


----------



## the_captain (Dec 15, 2009)

Down to Greene Street
There you go
Lookin' so outrageous
And they tell you so


----------



## steely (Dec 15, 2009)

You should know
How all the pros
Play the game


----------



## mango (Dec 15, 2009)

*You'll open your umbrella
And we'll walk between the raindrops back to your door



*


----------



## the_captain (Dec 15, 2009)

We hear you're leaving, that's OK
I thought our little wild time had just begun


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2009)

*Well I can't wait 'til I move to the city
'Til I finally make up my mind
To learn design and study overseas 


*


----------



## steely (Dec 16, 2009)

And every word we sang
I knew was true


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

Let's spike it with deludin


----------



## mango (Dec 17, 2009)

*Worry the bottle Mamma, it's grapefruit wine
Kick off your high heel sneakers, it's party time 


*


----------



## steely (Dec 17, 2009)

Ain't never gonna do it without the fez on


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Green earrings


----------



## the_captain (Dec 17, 2009)

Why is he standing
In your spangled leather poncho
And your elevator shoes


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

celluloid bikers
is Friday's theme...


----------



## steely (Dec 17, 2009)

You know I'm cool, yes I feel alright
'Cept when I'm in my room and it's late at night


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Tonight when we chase the dragon


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2009)

*I'm thinking of a major Jane Street sunrise 


*


----------



## the_captain (Dec 18, 2009)

In the mornin you go gunnin'
For the man who stole your water


----------



## fatlane (Dec 18, 2009)

If I stay inside
I might live til Saturday


----------



## mango (Dec 20, 2009)

*It's last call
To do your shopping
At the Last Mall 



*


----------



## steely (Dec 21, 2009)

This is the day of the expanding man.


----------



## the_captain (Dec 21, 2009)

We're gonna mix in the street


----------



## steely (Dec 21, 2009)

In that sunny room she soothes me.


----------



## mango (Dec 22, 2009)

*Ride the ramp to the freeway
Beneath the blood orange sky


*


----------



## steely (Dec 22, 2009)

Mister driver
take me where the music play


----------



## the_captain (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll learn to work the saxophone
I'll play just what I feel


----------



## mango (Dec 22, 2009)

*We could stay inside and play games, I don't know
And you could have a change of heart


*


----------



## steely (Dec 23, 2009)

Brut and charisma
Poured from the shadow where he stood
Looking good


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 23, 2009)

It's cheap but it's not free that I'm not what I used to be and that love's not a game for three~


----------



## mango (Dec 24, 2009)

*The game we call gaslighting Abbie
It's a luscious invention for three
One summer by the sea



*


----------



## the_captain (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't seem right
I've been strung out here all night
I've been waiting for the taste
You said you'd bring to me


----------



## mango (Dec 28, 2009)

*You can choose the music
I'll set up my gear
Later on we'll chill and watch the fireworks from here




*


----------



## the_captain (Dec 30, 2009)

We'll jog with show folk on the sand
Drink kirschwasser from a shell


----------



## mango (Dec 30, 2009)

*Well I crossed my old man back in Oregon
Don't take me alive 


*


----------



## steely (Dec 31, 2009)

You best not refuse
It's your game the rules
Are your own win or lose


----------



## the_captain (Jan 2, 2010)

Up on the hill
They've got time to burn
There's no return


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2010)

*I know what happens
I read the book
I believe I just got the goodbye look


*


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2010)

Babs and Clean Willie were in love they said
So in love the preacher's face turned red
Soon everybody knew the thing was dead


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

Brite Nitegown
Brite Nitegown
You can’t fight with the fella
In the Brite Nitegown


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2010)

They call Alabama the Crimson Tide
Call me Deacon Blues


----------



## the_captain (Jan 8, 2010)

It seems like only yesterday
I gazed through the glass
At ramblers
Wild gamblers
That's all in the past


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2010)

I want a name when I lose.


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2010)

*Any world that I'm welcome to
Is better than the one I come from


*


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2010)

Stars imploding
The long night passing
Electrons dancing in the frozen crystal dawn


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Children we have it right here
It's the light in my eyes
It's perfection and grace
It's the smile on my face


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Children we have it right here
> It's the light in my eyes
> It's perfection and grace
> It's the smile on my face



:happy: That's my FB status!

Where the sailor shuts out the sunrise
Blacked out on the stairs


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2010)

*I move to dissolve the corporation
In a pool of margaritas


*


----------



## the_captain (Jan 11, 2010)

The old regime is falling
The ball and chain is gone


----------



## steely (Jan 13, 2010)

By the blackened wall
He does it all


----------



## the_captain (Jan 14, 2010)

A boy with a plan
A natural man


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2010)

I foresee terrible trouble
And I stay here just the same


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2010)

*Do you think that I don't see
That ditch out in the valley
That they're digging just for me

*


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm a fool to do your dirty work...


----------



## the_captain (Jan 15, 2010)

Clean this mess up else we'll all end up in jail


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

Those test tubes and the scales
Just get it all out of here

One of my favorites


----------



## mango (Jan 15, 2010)

*'Cause we're goin' out of business
Everything must go


*


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

Because no men have all their peace of mind
To carry them


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

You call me a fool
You say it's a crazy scheme
This one's for real
I already bought the dream


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

Illegal fun
Under the sun


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2010)

*She drinks the zombie from the cocoa shell
She feels alright
She get it on tonight


*


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2010)

But zombie see and zombie do
He's here with me and you


----------



## the_captain (Jan 21, 2010)

Hurry the bottle, mama
It's grapefruit wine


----------



## mango (Jan 21, 2010)

*Drink Scotch whisky all night long
And die behind the wheel 


*


----------



## steely (Jan 21, 2010)

When the cold wind blows
I go where the dahlias bloom
I keep drifting back
To your Florida room


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2010)

Savoy Sides presents a new saxaphone sensation


----------



## mango (Mar 23, 2010)

*I'll learn to work the saxophone
I'll play just what I feel 


*


----------



## mango (May 12, 2010)

*Can you hear the evil crowd
The lies and the laughter



*


----------



## AuntHen (May 12, 2010)

Babylon sisters....shake it!!


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2010)

*Illegal fun
Under the sun


*


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 2, 2010)

MY FAVORITE STEELY DAN SONG!!!!! THAT KEEPS ME BOPPING MY HEAD IN THE CAR! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgYuLsudaJQ


DO IT AGAIN

You go back, Jack, do it again
Wheels turnin' 'round and 'round
You go back, Jack, do it again


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 2, 2010)

no static at all


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2010)

*Who wrote that tired sea song 
Set on this peaceful shore 
You think you've heard this one before


*


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2010)

*Drink kirschwasser from a shell
San Francisco show and tell


*


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 7, 2011)

This should have been obvious to me years ago. But I think I realized just in the last two weeks that Steely Dan are the best band of all time.

Poor man, he showed his hand, so righteous was his need,
And I so wise I bought his prize for chicken feed.


----------



## mango (Apr 3, 2011)

*Well I did not think the girl 
Could be so cruel 
And I'm never going back 
To My Old School


*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 3, 2011)

The busy world was not for me 
So I went and found my own 
I would climb the garden wall 
With a candle in my hand 
I'd hide inside a hall of rock and sand


----------



## Fox (Apr 3, 2011)

The weekend at the college didn't turn out like you planned.
The things that pass for knowledge, I can't understand.


----------



## mango (Feb 28, 2012)

*The sparkle in your China
The shine in your Japan
*


----------



## imfree (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothin' but blues and Elvis,
and somebody else's favorite song...


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2012)

When all my dime dancin' is through 
I run to you


----------



## mango (Apr 3, 2013)

*I said
Oh No!
Guadelajara won't do*


----------

